# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب   " الملك الانجليزي المسلم "  هل يوجد في جرير

## الميزان

كتاب   " الملك الانجليزي المسلم "  هل يوجد في مكتبة  جرير
من يعلم يبلغني مشكورا
وهذا غلاف الكتاب

----------


## المنتهي

كأنني رأيته في جرير فرع شارع الاحساء  ولست متأكداً

----------


## الميزان

كيف اصل اليه

----------


## الميزان

الحمد لله لقد وصلت اليه  والله يخلي لنا جوجل 
الرابط هنا :
http://www.4shared.com/get/IyA1weZ4/___________.html


من موقع ملتقى الحوار  وموقع الالوكه   وجدت  مقتطفات من الكتاب :

http://www.hdrmut.net/vb/t404072.html

[SIZE="3"]








من يفتح الموسوعة البريطانية أو الموسوعة الفرنسية "لاروس" على كلمة "أوفا" (OFFA) فإنه يقرأ
 تاريخ هذا الملك الأنجلوسكسوني الذي حكم إنجلترا 39 عامًا (اعتبارًا من 757م حتى 796م)، وكان
 من أقوى ملوكها في ذلك العهد المبكر من تاريخ إنجلترا. كان ملكًا أول الأمر على "مارسيا" (Mercia)، 
أو ما يُطلق عليه اسم "إنجلترا الوسطى" (Middle England) التي كانت مملكة ملكية ضمن 7 ملكيات 
كانت موجودة آنذاك. وقد وسّع مملكته بعد أن فتح هذه الملكيات الصغيرة حوله أمثال "كنت" (Kent) و"وست"
 (West) و"ساكسونس" (Saxons) و"ولش" (Welsh)، كما قام بتزويج بناته من حاكم 
"وساكس" (Wessex)، وحاكم "نورثومبيا" (Northumbia)؛ فوسع بذلك دائرة نفوذه حتى
 شمل كل أجزاء إنجلترا تقريبًا، ودخل في معاهدات مع ملك فرنسا "شارلمان" ومع البابا "أندريان الأول".
والأثر المهم الباقي من عهده هو السور أو السد الذي بناه بين "مارسيا" و"واش" الذي يُعرف حتى ا
لآن بـ"سور أوفا".





إلى هنا فكل شيء اعتيادي..





ولكن عام 1841م حمل معه مفاجأة كبيرة للمؤرخين؛ فقد تم العثور فيه على قطعة نقد 
ذهبية غريبة تمامًا تعود لعهد هذا الملك الإنجليزي القوي.
ولكن أي غرابة في هذه القطعة الذهبية المحفوظة الآن في شعبة النقود القديمة في المتحف
 البريطاني لكي تُعدّ مفاجأة؟

الغرابة أننا نجد كلمة الشهادة وآية قرآنية مكتوبة باللغة العربية على وجهي هذه القطعة النقدية.





 اقرأ على الكتاب اعلاه



الكتاب  ينقسم الى ثلاث محاور  وهو سهل  وليس فيه الحشو  ولا السهل الممتنع 






المحور الاول يتحدث عن التاريخ الاسلامي ومدى اثره الذي لم يبلغ قوته  وجبروته  من العصر الحديث  في الغرب
  حيث يبين انه الى الان مع التطور والتقنيات  المدهشه والانفتاح والانبهار للحضاره الغربيه لم يتنصر احد من 
المسلمين كما حدث في الغرب في العصور الوسطى
المحور الثاني يتحدث عن المضمون التاريخ الاسلامي وماهيته  عند المحتوى الغربي ومفكريهم 
المحور الثالث   فيه قسمين الحاضر والمستقبل        يتحدث عن المستقبل المتسارع وعودة الحضاره 
المسلوبه  الى المسلمين 





كذلك يضع الخطط والرموز والاشارات في الكتاب  وتنبؤات بقيام الثوره للامه الاسلاميه وقد تم انتهاء من 
 تدوينه  قبل سنه وهي بداية 1431 هجريه  الطبعه الاولى 2010 .


اطلبوه الان من مكتبة جرير - السعوديه 
مطلوب وكلاء نشر  في الوطن العربي  والعالم ...

ودمتم بالخير  .  






 الكتاب العرب وعنصر القياده في القرون الوسطى ((الملك الانجليزي المسلم )) 
الطبعه الاولى 2010
للكاتب أ- شاكر بن شيهون  .
*منقووووول*

للتحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/get/IyA1weZ4/___________.html
.

.

----------


## الميزان

انا اتابع الكتاب  لانه سمعت عنه  انه  سبق اعلامي خطير وتصريح او تنبؤ بظهور ثوره شامله عربيه قبل  ان تحصل الثورات  بثلاث اشهر من صدور الكتاب وقدحصل فعلا على ما تنبأ به الكاتب وقد قيل لي حين البحث عنه: عن حظر توزيع الكتاب من قبل  دور النشر في السعوديه مع وجود الفسح الا فقط جرير 
 وايضا مما فيه من التحذيرات للحكومات من الشعوب القادمه ..

----------


## الميزان

بلغني اخي وهو يدرس في بريطانيا قبل شهر قال ان ابن ولي العهد البريطاني وهو مشهور والذي حصلت زواجته مؤخرا هو معروف جدا في بريطانيا وبما ان والدته هي ديانا وبما انها متزوجه رجل مسلم سألته الصحافه مره 

وقالت له الاسلام اصبح فيكم ومنكم

ورد عليه قائلا ببجاحه ولو علمت ان اصبعي الصغير في رجلي من اصول اسلاميه لقطعته فورا هكذا كان الرد الصاعق 

 فانا اطلب من كل غيور مسلم ان ينشر قصة هذا الحاكم المسلم السالف ذكره باكبر عدد في المنتديات وانا سوف اساعدكم بنقل الرابط وبه جميع الصيغ للصور المحمله وما عليك الا نسخ هذه الروابط كلها ونسخها في اي منتدى سوف ياتيك المقال كاملا مع الصور .

__________

واليكم المقال كاملا بالصور اضغط على ايقونة الرد بالاقتباس تحت نفس المقال : وتاتي هذه الكلمه بداية المقال [quote= احذفها من المقال وسوي نسخ على المقال بدونها والصقه في المنتديات ياتي المقال كاملا ودمتم ذخرا للاسلام نشكركم لو تم تثبيت الموضوع لما فيه الاهميه العامه وليست خاصه للباحثين او الاسلاميين بل موضوع كهذا خطير يجب ان يوزع لكافة ثقافات وشرائح الانسانيه في العالم .

----------


## الميزان

يجب على  المشرفين هنا ان يثبتوا الموضوع لما به  من اهميه كبيره للمسلمين  وهي لاتخص الباب السابع من الجزء التاسع في القسم الخامس لمجلس الكتب  مع اعتراضي هنا لاخوان سامحهم الله  الخصخصه المطلقه لوضع المقال المناسب في المكان المناسب  هذه ليست الا تتم بدهاء وحكمه عاليه وهم اهل لها   ان وسائل الاعلام  ومنابرها القويه  تشكل  اكبر مؤثر على المجتمع  قبل المدرسه والبيت  وقبل الخبره في الحياه  الاعلام ونحن في عهد الغزو الاعلامي والحرب المريره التي نعاني منها  كاعلاميين  يجب ان ندرك مستوى المسؤليه التي هي عاتقه على رقابنا  وان  نصارع هذا الغزو الشرس بنفس اداتهم وهم لا يمتلكون غير  الحكمه  والدهاء العلمي ليست  تقنيه او  جريده هنا وهناك  بل الحكمه العاليه  في ردع الغزو الذي نعاني منه .

كم يامواضيع  قويه  كتبت هنا وكم يا كتب تستحق نشرها  بكل  مجلس وباب وليس تثبت فقط  هل معنى الالوكه  الرفوف  الحياه  رساله  والقلم رساله   
 وهذا المنبر رساله   وهم اجدر  من غيرهم به  وما عليهم الا التطور  المنشود  والخصخصه عالية الاداء في عصر التناقضات والتضارب  والتغييرات التي ان نسايرها  ومواجهتها  حتى لا  نقع في براثن  وشباك  الغزو الاعلامي  الخطير  والتي سوف نخسر المعركه بكل تاكيد .

----------


## الميزان

شكرا على ردودكم الطيبه 
بلغني اخي وهو يدرس في بريطانيا  قبل شهر قال ان  ابن ولي العهد البريطاني  وهو مشهور والذي حصلت زواجته مؤخرا هو معروف جدا في بريطانيا  وبما ان والدته هي ديانا  وبما انها متزوجه رجل مسلم  سألته الصحافه مره وقالت له  الاسلام اصبح فيكم ومنكم ورد عليه قائلا: ببجاحه  ولو علمت ان اصبعي الصغير في رجلي من  اصول اسلاميه لقطعته  هكذا كان الرد الصاعق   فانا اطلب من كل غيور مسلم  ان ينشر قصة هذا الحاكم المسلم السالف ذكره [/size]

----------


## الميزان



----------


## الميزان

ومن المصادر العجيبه والغريبه عن المؤرخيين الغربيين  يقولون لو استمرت بريطانيا إلى آخر مداها لكانت بريطانيا مسلمة !

نشرت جريدة الرأي الأردنية،  في 9/11/1978م، نصاً حرفياً لوثيقة تاريخية هامة .  ويعتبر عن ملك انجليزي ثالث  يكشف عنها المؤرخ البريطاني (Gabriel Rany) في كتابه (The Tatars Khan's English) الذي صدر سنة 1978 في بريطانيا. وقد قامت صحيفة الصنداي تايمز بنشر هذا الجزء
 من الكتاب في عددها الصادر في 22/10/1978م، وهو جزء يبين جانباً تاريخياً مهماً، وهو أن ملك بريطانيا (جون لاكلاند) قدَّم بريطانيا إلى المسلمين كي تعتنق الإسلام أو تدفع الجزية وكي تكون تابعة للدولة الإسلامية، غير أن السلطان العربي الزعيم(محمد الناصر) رفض هذا العرض؛ لأنه اعتبر ملك بريطانيا أحمق ولا يستحق التحالف معه.
ستكون صدمة لكل من تأثر بـ(غزو) العرب الحالي للعاصمة البريطانية لندن، ذلك أن لحظةً حاسمةً من التاريخ البريطاني كانت ستقرر مصير الاعتقاد الديني السائد، فلولا الصدفة وحدها لأصبحت بريطانيا المسيحية بلداً مسلماً منذ ثمانية قرون. ففي عام 1213م، وبحركة يائسة من الملك جون لاكلاند، أرسل وفداً سرياً من ثلاثة أشخاص إلى الأمير محمد الناصر الحاكم المغربي القوي ليعرض له ولاءه، وليعده بأنه سيكون -أي الملك جون لاكلاند- تابعاً مخلصاً فيما إذا قبل الأمير أن تكون بريطانيا تحت الرعاية العربية، وليؤكد له أن الدخول في الإسلام هو المخرج من ضغط المشاكل السياسية التي كانت تلح عليه.
لقد وقع بالصدفة بين يدي النص الحرفي لما حمله الوفد في دورية قديمة كانت تصدر في ذلك الوقت عن أحد الأديرة عندما كنت أجري أبحاثاً عن الكاهن الكاثوليكي (روبرت دي لندن) الذي كان قد صدر بحقه حرمان كنسي ونفي من بريطانيا بسبب دوره في ثورة الماغنا كارته.  هذه الحلقة الواقعية المنسية من التاريخ البريطاني سجّلها ماينو باريس المؤرخ الإخباري الدقيق لأحداث القرن الثالث عشر، الذي أخذ حقائقه واستقاها من مصادرها. وحسب ما يقول باريس إن رجال الوفد الثلاثة كانوا مكونين من البارونين: توماس هارنجتون ورالف فيتو نيكولاس، والسيد روبرت دي لندن. غير أن باريس لم يقدم أي تفسير لضم الكاهن اللندني للوفد، إلا أن السبب الأكثر ترجيحاً هو أن الملك جون لاكلاند عهد إلى السيد روبرت بإدارة شؤون أبرشيته الخاصة؛ ولذلك فهو من المقربين والموثوقين، وبالتالي فإن إشراكه في الوفد يشكل ضمانة ضد البارونين كي لا يمارسا عليه خداعاً أثناء تأدية المهمة.
وكان توماس هاردنجتون رئيس الوفد قد أعطي تعليمات من قبل الملك ليبلغها إلى أمير أفريقيا العظيم وأمير المغرب وإسبانيا بأنه -أي الملك البريطاني- سيتنازل طواعية وعن طيب خاطر عن مكانته ومملكته ويصبح تحت تصرف الأمير العظيم، وإذا كان يسره فإنه يضع بريطانيا أمانة بين يديه، ويتخلى عن الاعتقاد بالديانة المسيحية ويتمسك ويلتزم بكل إخلاص بدين وعقيدة محمد، ونقلت رسالة الملك جون أو تعليماته إلى الأمير بواسطة مترجم حيث كان رئيس الوفد يتحدث بمهارة خطابية هائلة عن غنى الأرض الإنجليزية وخصوبة حقولها ومهارة شعبها العظيم الحاذق الخلاب، ومعرفة هذا الشعب للغات الثلاث: اللاتينية والفرنسية والإنجليزية، وإتقانهم لكل مهنة عقلانية أو ميكانيكية، وكان رد الأمير المغربي المسلم رداً حصيفاً جاء فيه: «لم أقرأ أو أسمع قط أن ملكاً يمتلك مثل هذه البلاد المزدهرة الخاضعة المطيعة له عن طواعية يقوم بتدمير سيادته واستقلاله بجعل بلده الحر يدفع الجزية لغريب، علماً أنها يجب أن تكون ملكه له وحده، وبتحول السعادة إلى بؤس فيسلم نفسه لإرادة آخر ويهزم بلده دون سبب» ثم يرفض الأمير المسلم عرض الملك جون في اعتناق الإسلام؛ لأنه «ملك ضيق الأفق والتفكير وأحمق وخرف وغير جدير بتحالف معي!».
وطلب الأمير من أعضاء الوفد أن لا يمثلوا في حضرته ثانية، ولدى عودتهم إلى بريطانيا (بكى الملك جون لأن مساعيه قد أحبطت) وربما اعتقد أن باروناته قد خدعوه وخافوه، لكنه وضع الكاهن اللندني مسؤولاً عن جميع شؤون دير القديس البانز كمكافأة له. غير أن مسؤولياته عن هذا الدير انتهت؛ لأن الرهبان رشوا الملك لإزاحته بسبعماية من الماركات الفضية .

----------


## الميزان

> ومن المصادر العجيبه والغريبه عن المؤرخيين الغربيين  يقولون لو استمرت بريطانيا إلى آخر مداها لكانت بريطانيا مسلمة !
> 
> نشرت جريدة الرأي الأردنية،  في 9/11/1978م، نصاً حرفياً لوثيقة تاريخية هامة .  ويعتبر عن ملك انجليزي ثالث  يكشف عنها المؤرخ البريطاني (Gabriel Rany) في كتابه (The Tatars Khan's English) الذي صدر سنة 1978 في بريطانيا. وقد قامت صحيفة الصنداي تايمز بنشر هذا الجزء
>  من الكتاب في عددها الصادر في 22/10/1978م، وهو جزء يبين جانباً تاريخياً مهماً، وهو أن ملك بريطانيا (جون لاكلاند) قدَّم بريطانيا إلى المسلمين كي تعتنق الإسلام أو تدفع الجزية وكي تكون تابعة للدولة الإسلامية، غير أن السلطان العربي الزعيم(محمد الناصر) رفض هذا العرض؛ لأنه اعتبر ملك بريطانيا أحمق ولا يستحق التحالف معه.
> ستكون صدمة لكل من تأثر بـ(غزو) العرب الحالي للعاصمة البريطانية لندن، ذلك أن لحظةً حاسمةً من التاريخ البريطاني كانت ستقرر مصير الاعتقاد الديني السائد، فلولا الصدفة وحدها لأصبحت بريطانيا المسيحية بلداً مسلماً منذ ثمانية قرون. ففي عام 1213م، وبحركة يائسة من الملك جون لاكلاند، أرسل وفداً سرياً من ثلاثة أشخاص إلى الأمير محمد الناصر الحاكم المغربي القوي ليعرض له ولاءه، وليعده بأنه سيكون -أي الملك جون لاكلاند- تابعاً مخلصاً فيما إذا قبل الأمير أن تكون بريطانيا تحت الرعاية العربية، وليؤكد له أن الدخول في الإسلام هو المخرج من ضغط المشاكل السياسية التي كانت تلح عليه.
> لقد وقع بالصدفة بين يدي النص الحرفي لما حمله الوفد في دورية قديمة كانت تصدر في ذلك الوقت عن أحد الأديرة عندما كنت أجري أبحاثاً عن الكاهن الكاثوليكي (روبرت دي لندن) الذي كان قد صدر بحقه حرمان كنسي ونفي من بريطانيا بسبب دوره في ثورة الماغنا كارته.  هذه الحلقة الواقعية المنسية من التاريخ البريطاني سجّلها ماينو باريس المؤرخ الإخباري الدقيق لأحداث القرن الثالث عشر، الذي أخذ حقائقه واستقاها من مصادرها. وحسب ما يقول باريس إن رجال الوفد الثلاثة كانوا مكونين من البارونين: توماس هارنجتون ورالف فيتو نيكولاس، والسيد روبرت دي لندن. غير أن باريس لم يقدم أي تفسير لضم الكاهن اللندني للوفد، إلا أن السبب الأكثر ترجيحاً هو أن الملك جون لاكلاند عهد إلى السيد روبرت بإدارة شؤون أبرشيته الخاصة؛ ولذلك فهو من المقربين والموثوقين، وبالتالي فإن إشراكه في الوفد يشكل ضمانة ضد البارونين كي لا يمارسا عليه خداعاً أثناء تأدية المهمة.
> وكان توماس هاردنجتون رئيس الوفد قد أعطي تعليمات من قبل الملك ليبلغها إلى أمير أفريقيا العظيم وأمير المغرب وإسبانيا بأنه -أي الملك البريطاني- سيتنازل طواعية وعن طيب خاطر عن مكانته ومملكته ويصبح تحت تصرف الأمير العظيم، وإذا كان يسره فإنه يضع بريطانيا أمانة بين يديه، ويتخلى عن الاعتقاد بالديانة المسيحية ويتمسك ويلتزم بكل إخلاص بدين وعقيدة محمد، ونقلت رسالة الملك جون أو تعليماته إلى الأمير بواسطة مترجم حيث كان رئيس الوفد يتحدث بمهارة خطابية هائلة عن غنى الأرض الإنجليزية وخصوبة حقولها ومهارة شعبها العظيم الحاذق الخلاب، ومعرفة هذا الشعب للغات الثلاث: اللاتينية والفرنسية والإنجليزية، وإتقانهم لكل مهنة عقلانية أو ميكانيكية، وكان رد الأمير المغربي المسلم رداً حصيفاً جاء فيه: «لم أقرأ أو أسمع قط أن ملكاً يمتلك مثل هذه البلاد المزدهرة الخاضعة المطيعة له عن طواعية يقوم بتدمير سيادته واستقلاله بجعل بلده الحر يدفع الجزية لغريب، علماً أنها يجب أن تكون ملكه له وحده، وبتحول السعادة إلى بؤس فيسلم نفسه لإرادة آخر ويهزم بلده دون سبب» ثم يرفض الأمير المسلم عرض الملك جون في اعتناق الإسلام؛ لأنه «ملك ضيق الأفق والتفكير وأحمق وخرف وغير جدير بتحالف معي!».
> وطلب الأمير من أعضاء الوفد أن لا يمثلوا في حضرته ثانية، ولدى عودتهم إلى بريطانيا (بكى الملك جون لأن مساعيه قد أحبطت) وربما اعتقد أن باروناته قد خدعوه وخافوه، لكنه وضع الكاهن اللندني مسؤولاً عن جميع شؤون دير القديس البانز كمكافأة له. غير أن مسؤولياته عن هذا الدير انتهت؛ لأن الرهبان رشوا الملك لإزاحته بسبعماية من الماركات الفضية .

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

الرسالة الأخيرة هُراء محض، وكذب من واضعه الأول، فلا حقيقة لهذه الأكذوبة (هشام الثالث وجورج الثاني) ، جورج الثاني متأخر جداً وهشام الثالث لا وجود له. احترموا عقولنا جزاكم الله خيرا واقرأوا التاريخ.

----------


## الميزان

................

----------


## الميزان

> الرسالة الأخيرة هُراء محض، وكذب من واضعه الأول، فلا حقيقة لهذه الأكذوبة (هشام الثالث وجورج الثاني) ، جورج الثاني متأخر جداً وهشام الثالث لا وجود له. احترموا عقولنا جزاكم الله خيرا واقرأوا التاريخ.


1-
 يكشف عنها المؤرخ البريطاني (Gabriel Rany) في كتابه (The Tatars Khan's English) الذي صدر سنة 1978 في بريطانيا.

2-
 وقد قامت صحيفة الصنداي تايمز بنشر هذا الجزء

----------


## الميزان

اما من ناحية هشام الثالث :

----------


## الميزان

ويقول المفكر ليوبولد فايس   Leopold Weiss   : "لسنا نبالغ إذ قلنا إن العصر العلمي الحديث الذي نعيش فيه ، لم يُدشّن في مدن أوربا ، ولكن في المراكز الإسلامية في دمشق وبغداد والقاهرة وقرطبة"
"نحن مدينون للمسلمين بكل محامد حضارتنا في العلم والفن والصناعة ، وحسب المسلمين أنهم كانوا مثالاً للكمال البشري ، بينما كنا مثالاً للهمجية"

فهل يعد الملك اوفا  بعد اندهاشه واعجابه بهذه الحضاره  اسلامه غريبا
وهل يعتبر غريبا على الملوك الذين سبقوه واتو من قبله  من الانجليز ومن غيرهم
من المتيمين بالحضاره الاسلاميه اذن من خلال الدلائل الحسيه من مصادرها الغربيه  تبين انه ليس غريبا  ؛ هذا  التودد والتقارب . لانه اتى من قوه   دين حق او نبوه  اوحضاره  اوعلم  مما لها انعكاساتها  الكبيره  على الممالك المجاوره  للدوله الاسلاميه .
اذن  فلننظر الى هذه القوه العجيبه التي جعلت من التودد  باب كبير للدخول اليه


يقول الكاتب الفرنسي أناتول فرانس  Anatole France  في كتابه (الحياة الجميلة) : "أسوأ يوم في التاريخ هو يوم معركة  ( (بواتييه) ) Poitie h  في فرنسا
عندما تراجع العلم والفن والحضارة العربية أمام بربرية الفرنجة ، ألا ليت شارل مارتل قطعت يده ولم ينتصر على القائد الإسلامي عبد الرحمن الغافقي"
"حين نتذكر كم كان  

العرب بدائيين في جاهليتهم يصبح مدى التقدم الثقافي الذي أحرزوه خلال مئتي سنة ،

وعمق ذلك التقدم ، أمراً يدعو إلى الذهول حقاً ، ذلك بأن علينا أن نتذكر أيضاً أن النصرانية احتاجت إلى نحو من ألف وخمسمئة سنة لكي تنشئ ما يمكن 
أن يدعى حضارة مسيحية ، وفي الإسلام لم يُولّ كل من العلم والدين ظهره للآخر ، بل كان الدين باعثاً على العلم ، وإن الحضارة الغربية مدينة للحضارة الإسلامية بشيء كثير إلى درجة نعجز معها عن فهم الأولى إذا لم تتم معرفة الثانية"

----------


## الميزان

لم تقفْ عداءات البابوية لأوفا، فقد حرَّض البابا أدريان الأوَّل مَلِك إيست إنجليا لمحاربةِ أوفا؛ لعداوته للبابويَّة وللكنيسة، وللعقيدة الكاثوليكيَّة، وهنا وقعتْ معركة بين الطرفين انتهت بانتصار أوفا، ونجح في أسر ملك أيست إنجليا في مايو 794م، وقَتَله بيده.
ولا شكَّ أنَّ قرار البابا أدريان هذا بالتخلُّص من أوفا كان بسبب عداوة أوفا الشديدة له؛ لِمَا قام به من أعمال أدَّت إلى تقويض دعائم الإيمان على حدِّ تعبير المصادر.
فضلاً عن الإشاعات التي تردَّدت في أواسط الكنيسة الرومانيَّة عن سلوك أوفا المعادي للعقيدة.
لقد جُنَّ جنون البابا خوفًا على الكنيسة وعقيدتها، وهنا أرسل إلى إنجلترا عام 786م بَعثةً مسيحية على رأسها أسقف أوستيا المشهور بتجارِبه التبشيريَّة، فضلاً عن مجموعة أخرى من كِبار رجال الدِّين المسيحي، وهذه هي البعثة الأولى التي لم ترسل البابوية إلى إنجلترا مثلَها من قبلُ أبدًا، مما يدلُّ على خطورة الأوضاع المترديَّة التي وصلتْ إليها المسيحيَّة في إنجلترا، ربما بسبب إسلام الكثير من النصارى . فكان لا بدَّ من إرسال هذه البَعثة لأجل إعادة تجديد، وتثبيت الإيمان في نفوس الإنجليز، على حدِّ تعبير المصادر.



وللمتابعه اكثر لجدية للمقال اضغط على الرابط هنا :
الملك الإنجليزي المسلم King offa-النقود دليل إسلامه  

http://islamfin.go-forum.net/t2584-topic


.
.

----------


## الميزان

> ويقول المفكر ليوبولد فايس   Leopold Weiss   : "
> لسنا نبالغ إذ قلنا إن العصر العلمي الحديث الذي نعيش فيه ، لم يُدشّن في مدن أوربا ، ولكن في المراكز الإسلامية في دمشق وبغداد والقاهرة وقرطبة"
> "نحن مدينون للمسلمين بكل محامد حضارتنا في العلم والفن والصناعة ، وحسب المسلمين أنهم كانوا مثالاً للكمال البشري ، بينما كنا مثالاً للهمجية"
> فهل يعد الملك اوفا  بعد اندهاشه واعجابه بهذه الحضاره  اسلامه غريبا
> وهل يعتبر غريبا على الملوك الذين سبقوه واتو من قبله  من الانجليز ومن غيرهم
> من المتيمين بالحضاره الاسلاميه اذن من خلال الدلائل الحسيه من مصادرها الغربيه  تبين انه ليس غريبا  ؛ هذا  التودد والتقارب . لانه اتى من قوه   دين حق او نبوه  اوحضاره  اوعلم  مما لها انعكاساتها  الكبيره  على الممالك المجاوره  للدوله الاسلاميه .
> اذن  فلننظر الى هذه القوه العجيبه التي جعلت من التودد  باب كبير للدخول اليه
> يقول الكاتب الفرنسي أناتول فرانس  Anatole France  في كتابه (الحياة الجميلة) : "أسوأ يوم في التاريخ هو يوم معركة  ( (بواتييه) ) Poitie h  في فرنسا
> عندما تراجع العلم والفن والحضارة العربية أمام بربرية الفرنجة ، ألا ليت شارل مارتل قطعت يده ولم ينتصر على القائد الإسلامي عبد الرحمن الغافقي"
> ...


[CENTER]
...........

----------


## مسلم بن عبدالله

يا أخي لا تكابر، الحق جلي والتاريخ لا يكذب، هشام لا يعرف إلا بالمعتد بالله وكان أضعف من أن يمضي أمره في قرطبة فضلا عن غيرها وانتهى أمر خلافته سنة 422 هـ / 1031م، وجورج الثاني ملك بريطانيا (1727-1760م)
!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

قصة اسلام الملك الانجليزي جون لاكلاند بن هنري الثاني  ظهور اول وثيقة لحقوق الانسان الماكناكارتا

http://catch1000.blogspot.com/2015/0...-post_472.html
https://archive.org/details/azm10101..._20150224_0233

----------

